
Amazon debuts first original series 'Alpha House' - rubikscube
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57612565-93/amazon-debuts-first-original-series-alpha-house/
======
wnevets
> Now, the first three episodes of "Alpha House" are up for all customers to
> watch without charge. Remaining episodes will become available weekly, every
> Friday, only for Amazon Prime customers.

meh.

